# Question for those using Comfortis...



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

I do use Comfortis now for fleas (we didn't have great results with frontline, advantage or advantix when we had the problem with fleas last year, but comfortis really nipped it in the butt), but recently I've been looking more and more at taking the girls hiking in state parks, which is where my problem comes in. Ticks are prevalent in PA, and comfortis only protects against fleas. 

So for those who use comfortis and live in areas with ticks, what do you do to prevent against ticks?


----------



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

Tick collar. Though I have noticed that they're not 100%, I found a tick on bones' buttock before.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Flea and tick collars really aren't effective. I would discuss this with your vet, to find out what's compatible/safe for use with Comfortis.


----------



## BentletheYentle (Oct 6, 2008)

I use Biogroom Repel-35 spray before I go hiking or camping with the dogs. It works great for us!


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

I just switched to comfortis, but I don't have a tick problem. At both vet clinics I've worked at we recommended Tick collars. I believe they're called "preven-tic" collars or something, I'm not totally sure. I believe the company that make revolution also makes the collars. 
I've never had a customer complain about the tick collars we sell not working either, so ask your veterinarian what they offer as tick prevention.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

We use Vectra 3D. It's a topical, like Frontline. We were looking into Comfortis, but we have tics here....


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

poodleholic said:


> Flea and tick collars really aren't effective. I would discuss this with your vet, to find out what's compatible/safe for use with Comfortis.


Tick collars aren't quite the same as "flea and tick collars". I've never heard of one not working, nor have I heard of any problems with toxicity (although any pesticide can causes problems). But Preventic collars do seem to be effective and reasonably safe.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

I've been wandering about Comfortis for the dogs; whether its effective or not.

I've been having major issues with my cats right now but not my dogs at this point. Fleas are usually a big issue where I live. One of my cats is allergic to flea
bites so he's a mess right now.

*sigh* I hate fleas with a passion.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

Comfortis is awesome for fleas. It's the only thing we use here. They say it doesn't work against ticks, but I had my dogs at a two day field trial and everyone was pulling loads of ticks off their dogs (found one on me too). My dogs never picked any up. Could be coincidence but I've heard some other folks say they think it might put a dent in ticks as well. 

I know folks who use the preventic collar with success in high tick areas. It's even safe for greyhounds who can be sensitive to a lot of those sorts of chemicals.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Mdawn said:


> I've been wandering about Comfortis for the dogs; whether its effective or not.


Confortis works great, it really does. I used it on Nubs about 3 months ago and he hasn't had fleas since. I just will NOT be using it again unless fleas get outrageous again. I have NEVER seen Nubs so nauseous over anything in my life. For 3 days after he took the pill, he was just not looking well. I expected the next day for it to cause some effects, just not that much. The 3rd day after he finally later in the evening started to want to play again.

So yes it works well, but it could make your dogs very VERY sick.


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

Darkmoon said:


> Confortis works great, it really does. I used it on Nubs about 3 months ago and he hasn't had fleas since. I just will NOT be using it again unless fleas get outrageous again. I have NEVER seen Nubs so nauseous over anything in my life. For 3 days after he took the pill, he was just not looking well. I expected the next day for it to cause some effects, just not that much. The 3rd day after he finally later in the evening started to want to play again.
> 
> So yes it works well, but it could make your dogs very VERY sick.


Hm, I've never had a problem like that with my girls. The only time one of them got sick was when I had given them their pill before they ate (my mistake), and Upendi decided she didn't want dinner that night. 

But anytime they've had it with a full meal we haven't had any problems.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

Darkmoon said:


> So yes it works well, but it could make your dogs very VERY sick.


Which is true of ANY medication used to treat anything, hence the laundry list of potential side effects on just about any drug. LOL


----------

